# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tkawczynski (Mar 3, 2013)

My pigeon Bob (who is about 1 1/2 with a deformed beak that has to be hand fed 2 times a day) is sitting back on his butt with his feet extended in front of him and not sure what to do. He will be on his way to Jodi Swenson soon. His third eyelid is present on his right eye and seems puffed out at times and closing his eyes as well. I'm concerned he is uncomfortable & neurologocal as well. Any ideas or suggestions in the mean time? He is now in a small crate with a heated water bottle and I have covered the cage with a towel

Thanks


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That doesn't sound very good. How soon will you be getting him to Jodi? Quick I hope!


----------



## tkawczynski (Mar 3, 2013)

Jodi said to bring him at 2


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

That's good  Keep him warm in the meantime.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

tkawczynski said:


> My pigeon Bob (who is about 1 1/2 with a deformed beak that has to be hand fed 2 times a day) is sitting back on his butt with his feet extended in front of him and not sure what to do. He will be on his way to Jodi Swenson soon. His third eyelid is present on his right eye and seems puffed out at times and closing his eyes as well. I'm concerned he is uncomfortable & neurologocal as well. Any ideas or suggestions in the mean time? He is now in a small crate with a heated water bottle and I have covered the cage with a towel
> 
> Thanks


That looks like the penguin pose,which i have found to be seen in birds with canker.Please ruleout canker first .Get the tests done for canker (oral swab/smear microscopy)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, bob is here, not sure what is going on yet
He is underweight defiantly, didn't want to give him any metacam yet
His eyes look okay to me , I'm hoping its a nutrition problem that can be corrected
Going to start him on Baytril tnite
For now I tubed in some watered down formula and have him on heat


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Little bob was on canker meds (flagyl) for 2 months if I remember correctly
He had the worst case of it I ever saw
I don't see anything down his throat
Can it come back after I really knocked it out?
He has no exposure to other birds


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> Little bob was on canker meds (flagyl) for 2 months if I remember correctly
> He had the worst case of it I ever saw
> I don't see anything down his throat
> Can it come back after I really knocked it out?
> He has no exposure to other birds


Yup,Whenever the immunity of the bird comes down, diseases like coccidiosis,canker starts manifesting again....You cant completely knockout coccidiosis and canker,treatment helps in suppressing them and buy time for the bird's immunity to kick back.Best bet would be to do a test for Canker today itself,you will get the test result immediately..you don't have to wait for days .The canker may be to deep for you to see,the pengiun pose suggests there is a canker deep inside from my experience


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay, not g


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooops 
Okay not going to bother with testing, I will just go ahead and treat
Gonna let him digest some formula and make sure he is good and hydrated and I will start him on flagyl a Baytril tonight 
Will take him to vet tmrw to rule out fractures and do a fecal


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Thee birds take this pengiun posture, usually when the crop is affected ,more pronounced usually after feeding or drinking .
If the bird was previously on long term antibiotic treatment already,even something like a fungal infection causing oral thrush can lead to the present situation,due to over use of antibiotics


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Here's the original thread about bob
When I was completely horrified when his beak basically flew off when I was handfeeding him 
Had a heart attack!
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/help-beak-is-gone-56420.html
He is just chillin in the towel nest I made for him on top of the heating pad


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Was over a year and half ago when he went thru all that


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> Was over a year and half ago when he went thru all that


Thats good,so the present problem is a fresh new infection.Lets hope the bird get well soon with the present treatment


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I suspect he was being under fed or could be a deficiency 
She changed to seeds I don't know when
He is unable to eat on his own at all and she has hand fed him twice a day all this time
Told her if I get him thru this to go back to the formula at least twice a day
Has everything he needs and is in balance
Still can give seeds as treats but fill him up good twice a day with formula
Morning and night
She is going to call vet tmrw to find out how much he weighed when she brought him in
He is down to 200 grams now, very thin


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I myself had a young hen,which completely lost her upper beak at a young age due to pox ,but she eats herself and she is even a proud mother of more than a dozen of birds which she and her mate brought up on their own


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

That's so awesome, bob is extra stubborn he has a deep bowl of seeds available at all times


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

altgirl35 said:


> That's so awesome, bob is extra stubborn he has a deep bowl of seeds available at all times


Thats her,with her mate & squab


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awww so pretty


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I sure hope bob will be ok.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Me too, I think bob is a girl, gonna need to change her name to bobby


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Little bob is a bit stronger this morning
Poops are improving, still can't really stand but she was flapping away and was on her feet for a few seconds 
My vet isn't in today so I'm bringing her in at 130 tmrw for X-rays and a fecal
I want to rule out mbd


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jodi, you can't do a gram stain for bacteria if you have already started her on antibiotics. Is it worms you're checking for? Do you suspect that?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't suspect worms but since I got her there may as well see
I'm doing one in a little while but I'm not all that great at it yet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know what you find.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Will do, weighed her this afternoon and she has already gained 30 grams, must have been pretty dehydrated


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay good news, fecal is clean
Bad news is bob has severe metabolic bone disease
G


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Going to treat with supportive care
Vet ordered some calcium glubionate went to petco to pick up a nice UVA reptile light for 40 bucks
Hopefully can bring her back from this
Will do another X-ray in 30 days to see if its improving


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh poor thing. Thanks Jodi.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I know, her joints are all inflamed too
So metacam on board


----------



## dragonsong93 (Dec 25, 2012)

altgirl35 said:


> Okay good news, fecal is clean
> Bad news is bob has severe metabolic bone disease
> G


I've seen reptiles (very common husbandry issue with them) near fully recover from MBD so hopefully it's the same for Bob! In some cases people applied physical therapy to the affected limbs, maybe something to think about.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

She is way to fragile, I have her in a padded screen cage, even a bump could cause fractures right now
Tufts called them folding fractures 
Said the longer they have it the harder it is to bring them back
So hopefully I can can turn it around
Feel so bad for the poor poor sweetie


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I've had baby crows that were citizen raised with it
before, if I can get them before the fractures start I can usually bring them back


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Little bob is getting stronger and gaining weight
She is up to 250 grams now
She still is not really using her legs
Hoping she gets thru this 
I hate mbd
She is such a little sweetheart


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Poor baby.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tube feeding bob, called him lumpy, got my kids mixed up!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...ch?v=-4gaASO15r8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bawb is getting stonger and stronger 
Last X-ray showed that his bones were improving
Will prob get another one done in a week or two
We are working hard doing physical therapy and working those legs
Here's a vid of how he "walks" now
Legs are doing the right thing, they just arnt strong enough yet, but we are heading in the right direction!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DxHHVncZJw4&feature=plcp


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't tell you how happy it makes me feel.
I am amazed how much improvement he made. And all this because of all your efforts.

I can see how happy Bawb is and obviously he is so happy to walk & fly-walking towards you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jodi. I'm glad he's improving.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

just got bawb's dna results, shes a girl!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well what do ya know!


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

May be a good mate for Lumpy?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Nooo! Lumpy to mean and poor bawb can't defend herself with her deformed beak


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

altgirl35 said:


> Nooo! Lumpy to mean and poor bawb can't defend herself with her deformed beak


You never know how much care and love Lumpy can give to Bawb. It's not always as we think. But meanwhile Bawb needs to get stronger and stronger if one day meets Lumpy " by accident" lol. I read a few days ago that vets can complete the beak with some kind of " stuff" ( forgot the name). Did you think about it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima, I would think it would be very expensive to rebuild a beak.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, I would think it would be very expensive to rebuild a beak.


Does anyone actually know how much? I am interested.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't think her beak is a pr


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Problem at this point
Once she is better I will work on getting her to eat on her own
I have seen beak d


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Crap! Keep hitting the wrong button
Anyways 
I have seen birds get beaks made too
Not even sure who to go to up her for that


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bawby is having a breakthrough tnite
Was starting to worry she may never walk again
Here she is proving me wrong!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9tOW6JSBYI&sns=em
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fl8cS4_jFVY&sns=em


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At a girl Bawby! Just wonderful. Good job! She's so cute.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Aw Bawby...I have never seen in my life so much tenacity ...OMG

Good job Jodi  This pigeons also knows what you are saying


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love her


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

altgirl35 said:


> I love her


Me too..But u can pet her and i cannot


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

She kept exercising like that for about an hour and a half 
She didn't want to sit like that anymore
I could tell she was trying to figure out how to sit normal


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

So much energy she has. I can watch her over and over again.

Is she eating on her own? Are u still keeping her in the sling?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

No to both 
So proud of her


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> No to both
> So proud of her


Reminds me of the first day Scooter stood up and walked. Remember that? So I know how proud you are of her. LOL.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Awwww scooter! <3 loved him too
These disabled ones steal my heart


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he's getting fat and fresh now. Our living room mascot. LOL.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

boys r such brats!


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

Bawb climbing the laundry mountain 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmWm_cc1JK0&sns=em


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Such a cute little thing. That's great exercise for her legs.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

This girl is gonna walk! I know it 
She is working so hard


----------

